# Банери | Banners



## Banjaluchanin

Boda Tajson said:


> davno maznuta fotka sa dizajn zone i malo prilagodjena za baner
> autor: Slaven Vukasovic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> imam je sacuvanu u rezoluciji 2000x1000 pa ako mislite da mozete da je iskoristite, rado cu poslati


Zna li neko možemo li ikako dobiti zeleno svjetlo od ovog momka, pošto je banner boli glava! :drool:


----------



## rosulje

treba poštovati autorska prava.sad idem skinuti torent za neki novi film:lolvo radimo za dobro svih nas,sumnjam da će se neko buniti.


----------



## Banjaluchanin

rosulje said:


> treba poštovati autorska prava.sad idem skinuti torent za neki novi film:lolvo radimo za dobro svih nas,sumnjam da će se neko buniti.


Ma vjerujem ja da bi i on bio zadovoljan da slučajno vidi svoje djelo na naslovnici SSC-a.


----------



## Rade Nagraisalović

rosulje said:


> treba poštovati autorska prava.sad idem skinuti torent za neki novi film:lolvo radimo za dobro svih nas,sumnjam da će se neko buniti.


Jebiga ja ti govorim kakva sam ja iskustva imao, meni su se ljudi zalili za neke slike koje sam ja neovlasteno koristio. A prije mjesec dana je jedan sajt koristio baner napravljen od mojih slika, ja se nisam zalio ali neki ljudi bi sigurno.


----------



## Rade Nagraisalović

Banjaluchanin said:


> Zna li neko možemo li ikako dobiti zeleno svjetlo od ovog momka, pošto je banner boli glava! :drool:


Ima li neko e-mail da ga pitamo?


----------



## rosulje

evo nekih pravila sa slavenovog sajta,zajeban lik.trebalo bi ga pitati.jel ima ko muda i da je sa lauša:lol:


1. Poštujte druge članove, čak i kad su njihovi stavovi dijametralno različiti od Vaših
Bez vređanja, psovanja, malicioznih i dvosmislenih komentara, kao i uvreda na nacionalnoj i bilo kojoj drugoj osnovi.

2. Bez spamovanja/trolovanja/flejmovanja. Spameri su karakteristični po tome što stalno traže teme za svađu i nastavljaju se, stvarajući “flejm” tj. temu bez kraja.

3. Piraterija je strogo zabranjena na forumu. To podrazumeva sve ilegalne aktivnosti što se tiče softvera, fontova i sl., razne crack-ove, serijske brojeve itd.

4. Strogo su zabranjene političke i religijske rasprave, sve teme sa najmanjom naznakom takvih rasprava će biti automatski obrisane a autori kažnjeni.

5. Poželjno je da pišete gramatički tačno koliko je moguće, poštujući znakove interpunkcije, da pišete bez suvišnih smajlija, BBKodova (raznobojnog teksta, veličine fonta i sl.).

6. Pre postavljanja teme budite sigurni da ista već ne postoji, tj. koristite pretragu koja će Vam pomoći u mnogim situacijama. Kad ste pretražili forum i sigurni ste da takve teme nema, prilikom postavljanja teme stavite što deskriptivniji naslov. Primer pogrešnog naslova teme je “Pomoć!” ili “Hitno!!!”. Primer dobrog naslova je: “Podešavanje color profila u Photoshop-u”.

7. Uvek je urednikova reč poslednja. Urednici su izabrani od strane administratora foruma i uživaju njihovo potpuno poverenje. Forum radi zahvaljujući Vama, a funkcioniše zahvaljujući urednicima koji volonterski rade svoj posao, prema tome imajte obzira prema njima. Ukoliko imate primedbu na neku njihovu akciju, birajte rečnik i obratite im se preko privatne poruke. Urednik nije dužan da Vam odgovori, to potpuno zavisi od urednika do urednika i ako isti smatra da nema potrebe za objašnjenjem za neku akciju, nećete ga ni dobiti. Žalba na rad nekog urednika je moguća slanjem privatne poruke administratoru, sa jasnim citatima i sledom događaja. Takođe, ni na ovo Vam niko ne garantuje odgovor ali u svakom slučaju se sve razmatra interno među urednicima.

8. Urednik ima pravo da uvodi dve vrste kazni – dizanje nivoa upozorenja (tj. warn) i moderator preview. Warn predstavlja vid blaže opomene članu za neprimereno ponašanje i ako se više puta ponovi dovodi do suspenzije člana. Moderator preview znači da će svaka Vaša poruka biti nevidljiva dok je neki moderator ne odobri, a na mod. preview se obično dospeva ne poštujući neka od pravila sa ove liste. Mod. preview može biti na neograničeno i ograničeno vreme (npr. na 10 dana ukoliko je u pitanju manje nepoštovanje pravila). Kada urednik smatra shodnim tj. kad vidi da član piše normalno, vratiće ga sa mod. preview na normalno pisanje. Ukoliko član pravi iste greške, moguća su dva scenarija: mod preview na neograničeno vreme ili u ekstremnijem slučaju ban od strane administratora. Žalbe na ove odluke neće biti razmotrene. Urednik ima puno pravo da izabere koliko će teška kazna biti (može da se kreće od javne opomene do predloga za ban).

9. Forum “Predlozi i pitanja” je namenjen za pitanja u vezi sa korišćenjem samog foruma, ne i za žalbe oko uredničkih odluka. Za to videti pravilo br. 7.

10. Reklamiranje Vaše firme ili sajta nije dozvoljeno, a na urednicima je da ocene šta spada pod domen besplatne reklame i da shodno tome ukinu Vašu poruku. Ukoliko Vas zanima plaćena reklama tj. banner na Dizajn zoni, obratite nam se putem emaila.

11. Potpisi na DizajnZoni nisu dozvoljeni. U svom profilu možete dodati link na bilo koji sajt koji biste preporučili ostalim članovima ili uneti ličnu izjavu. 

12. Ova pravila važe za celu Dizajn zonu, međutim neki forumi na Dizajn zoni imaju specifična pravila i obavezni ste da pročitate Lepljive teme na tim forumima kako biste bili upoznati sa njima. Takođe, poželjno je da čitate "Obaveštenja" forum kako biste bili u toku sa događanjima na forumu.

Ova lista pravila nikad neće biti konačna, a o naknadnim promenama će članovi biti blagovremeno obavešteni (putem "Obaveštenja" foruma, privatnih poruka ili email-a).


----------



## rosulje

ne piše nigdje u pravilniku da ne koristimo slike za SSC.znači može:lol:


----------



## rosulje

10. Reklamiranje Vaše firme ili sajta nije dozvoljeno, a na urednicima je da ocene šta spada pod domen besplatne reklame i da shodno tome ukinu Vašu poruku. Ukoliko Vas zanima plaćena reklama tj. banner na Dizajn zoni, obratite nam se putem emaila.

ovo 10 zajebava.ne šljaka baš sajt da dođemo do e-maila


----------



## Banjaluchanin

rosulje said:


> ovo 10 zajebava.ne šljaka baš sajt da dođemo do e-maila


Moraš izgleda biti registrovan na dizajn zonu da bi došao do e-mailova.


----------



## Rade Nagraisalović

Ne znam, meni bi bilo draze da vidim sliku od nekoga iz Trebinja, npr. od onog Murci ili kako se zove. On je imao dosta dobrih fotki, od kojih bi se mogla napraviti jedna za baner.


----------



## geronimo_rs

dupli post


----------



## geronimo_rs

Vjerovatnoća da će autor vidjeti svoju fotografiju kao baner je minimalna. A i pored toga, sumnjam da bi se bunio. Polazim od sebe. Svako ko može da iskoristi bilo koju moju fotografiju radi promocije BL ili RS, slobodan je da to uradi.:cheers:

Ipak,budući da imam nalog na Dizajn zoni (neaktivan,doduše), kontaktiraću ga.


----------



## rosulje

poslao sam mu poruku.sad čekamo:cheers: pozvao da navrati kod nas.pozdravio sam ga od nas i pozvao u kafanu na cugu


----------



## geronimo_rs

I ja sam mu poslao poruku.


----------



## rosulje

možda se čovjek ni ne javi.stvarno ne vjerujem da bi imao nešto protiv.možda bi čovjeku bilo drago.


----------



## geronimo_rs

rosulje said:


> stvarno ne vjerujem da bi imao nešto protiv.možda bi čovjeku bilo drago.


Mislim da ovo u psihologiji zovu prilagođavanje stvarnosti sopstvenim željama.:lol::lol:


----------



## rosulje

raja iz ćoška;33309902 said:


> Mislim da ovo u psihologiji zovu prilagođavanje stvarnosti sopstvenim željama.:lol::lol:


da,da:lol::lol:dobar:lol::lol:


----------



## Ban.BL

uvijek imate one moje


----------



## Bojan9

Za Trebinje, od ovih što je BL postavio, 1, 2, 3 i 5 su sjajni! Tačnije, samo mi 4 nekako nije za baner, ali je slika kao slika odlična. Jednostavno mislim da Trebinje može bolje od četvorke


----------



## Rade Nagraisalović

Ovaj i gotova prica 


Malo je banera bilo koji su imali ovoliko zelenila, zato i mislim da ce ga Jan najprije i staviti.


----------



## Banjaluchanin

Rade Nagraisalović;33317882 said:


> Ovaj i gotova prica
> 
> 
> Malo je banera bilo koji su imali ovoliko zelenila, zato i mislim da ce ga Jan najprije i staviti.


Tu se ništa ne vidi, a na ovom ima neba, zelenila i čitavog Trebinja.


----------



## Rade Nagraisalović

Banjaluchanin said:


> Tu se ništa ne vidi, a na ovom ima neba, zelenila i čitavog Trebinja.


Da, ali ova tvoja je klasicna kakve se mogu vidjeti ovde, nebo, neka gradjevina, panorma grada, dok ova moja ima zelenila, kucica lijepih za oko, a i ima i rijeka.


----------



## Banjaluchanin

Kako god, o ukusima se ne raspravlja... Meni je ova dobra zbog kompozicije i ponajviše najplavljeg neba što sam vidio, ova što je tebi dobra po mom mišljenju bi moglo biti bilo gdje.


----------



## _Wuk_

Ovaj današnji baner, ništa posebno. Kakve zgrade imaju, mogli su i bolje.


----------



## Banjaluchanin

_Wuk_ said:


> Ovaj današnji baner, ništa posebno. Kakve zgrade imaju, mogli su i bolje.


I to brate, svi američki gradovi ko jaje jajetu. hno:


----------



## Singidunum

Ovde od sad mozete da ocenjujete i komentarisete banere

http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/

Jos je u beta fazi, a bice verovatno postavljena i arhiva svih banera


----------



## geronimo_rs

Ljudi, Slaven nam je dao dozvolu da iskoristimo njegovu fotografiju za baner.:cheers: Odmah sam poslao PP Janu i sad čekamo odgovor.


----------



## Banjaluchanin

raja iz ćoška;33402242 said:


> Ljudi, Slaven nam je dao dozvolu da iskoristimo njegovu fotografiju za baner.:cheers: Odmah šaljem PP Janu.


:booze:


----------



## Ban.BL

ekstra je taj baner
sta si napisao?


----------



## geronimo_rs

Poslao sam mu kratku poruku. Zamolio sam ga da postavi baner i objasnio da se radi o jednom malom gradu na jugu Republike Srpske.


----------



## Singidunum

Banjaluchanin said:


> I to brate, svi američki gradovi ko jaje jajetu. hno:


To je čini mi se baltimorska luka "Jelena Delić"


----------



## Rade Nagraisalović

raja iz ćoška;33403954 said:


> Poslao sam mu kratku poruku. Zamolio sam ga da postavi baner i objasnio da se radi o jednom malom gradu na jugu Republike Srpske.


Jesi mu nudio cevape i pivo?


----------



## Banjaluchanin

E da, zaboravili smo da se zahvalimo Bodi Tajsonu na priedlogu za banner, ipak je ovo njegova ideja bila.  Hvala Boda! kay:
A ti Rade, mogao bi polako da kreneš osmišljavati RS banner!  :yes: Zezam se, svi ćemo se uključiti u razvoj, kao i za BL.


----------



## geronimo_rs

Rade Nagraisalović;33421714 said:


> Jesi mu nudio cevape i pivo?


Nisam. Plašio sam se da to ne shvati kao mito. Šta ćeš, stara navika iz saobraćaja.:lol:


----------



## Banjaluchanin

Ma mora da prihvati, vidite da im ponestaje ideja. Ovaj se ponavlja već 12930465043. put. hno:










PS: kako gadno izgleda u odnosu na ovaj 










:cheers:


----------



## Rade Nagraisalović

Banjaluchanin said:


> E da, zaboravili smo da se zahvalimo Bodi Tajsonu na priedlogu za banner, ipak je ovo njegova ideja bila.  Hvala Boda! kay:
> A ti Rade, mogao bi polako da kreneš osmišljavati RS banner!  :yes: Zezam se, svi ćemo se uključiti u razvoj, kao i za BL.


Hehhe pa ja se vec pripremam . http://www.tors.rs.sr/?option=btg_sekdelatnost&delatnostid=3&ide=12 , nasao sam vec neke slike od nekih gradjevina koje mislim da bi trebali ici na baner.


----------



## Rade Nagraisalović

Doboj 


Bijeljina


Prijedor

Visegrad

Trebinje



Dodajte i vi nesto, nravno da nece moci sve stati ali racunam da ce biti 7-8 gradjevina+ zastava u pozadini. Treba voditi racuna da budu gradjevine iz svih djelova RS.


----------



## Lazarevo

Manastir Tvrdoš, Trebinje


----------



## Lazarevo

...


----------



## geronimo_rs

Jan još uvijek ne odgovara.


----------



## Boda Tajson

^^ suvise je mutna slika, nista se ne vidi


----------



## Rade Nagraisalović

Boda Tajson said:


> ^^ suvise je mutna slika, nista se ne vidi


не знам, мени је добра.


----------



## Rade Nagraisalović

Evo i nase BL. :lol: Odoh da je ocjenim.


----------



## rosulje

:banana:rade,banjalučanin,ban.bl,raja iz ćoška,svaka čast na odrađenom poslu.odlično lobiranje.:cheers:


----------



## Rade Nagraisalović

rosulje said:


> :banana:rade,banjalučanin,ban.bl,raja iz ćoška,svaka čast na odrađenom poslu.odlično lobiranje.:cheers:


Al ce biti keceva sa BiH podforuma. 

hahha za 19 minuta vec 15 glasova, vidim i nasa braca glasaju i daju keceve uveliko.


----------



## rosulje

Rade Nagraisalović;33927834 said:


> Al ce biti keceva sa BiH podforuma.
> 
> hahha za 19 minuta vec 15 glasova, vidim i nasa braca glasaju i daju keceve uveliko.


ma pusti braću,meni je banner odličan.normalno da autor nikad nije zadovoljan i da misliš da si mogao bolje,ali ovo je super.svaka čast,legendo.


----------



## Al3k5aNd4R

dao sam 5 zvjezdica, meni se bas svidja


----------



## Rade Nagraisalović

Al3k5aNd4R said:


> dao sam 5 zvjezdica, meni se bas svidja


Hvala na petici. :cheers:


----------



## Sawovsky

I ja udari petardu


----------



## raqn

I meni se sviđa


----------



## vrooom

Banjalucani, svaka cast!!!:banana::cheers:

P.S. aj neka neko postavi link dje se glasa, ne mogu da pretrazujem citav forum...od mene cete dobiti peticu


----------



## Ban.BL

Rade Nagraisalović;33927834 said:


> Al ce biti keceva sa BiH podforuma.
> 
> hahha za 19 minuta vec 15 glasova, vidim i nasa braca glasaju i daju keceve uveliko.


sta si drugo ocekiva, ali bioje jedan dobar komentar. 
LIjevi dio banea je stvarno odlican, ali desni se nekako razvodnio.


----------



## Ban.BL

vrooom said:


> Banjalucani, svaka cast!!!:banana::cheers:
> 
> P.S. aj neka neko postavi link dje se glasa, ne mogu da pretrazujem citav forum...od mene cete dobiti peticu


kliknes na baner i glasas


----------



## Rade Nagraisalović

Ban.BL said:


> sta si drugo ocekiva, ali bioje jedan dobar komentar.
> LIjevi dio banea je stvarno odlican, ali desni se nekako razvodnio.


Pa da i ja nisam zodovoljan banerom bas, ali jebiga bila je neka zurba da se to sto prije posalje. Moja ocjena bi bila 3, tu sam dao i Sarajevu, ali ovi dole daju samo keceve. Mislim strasno koliko nas mrze, nije to slucaj sa ostalim gradovima u FBiH, koliko je za Sarajevo. hno:


----------



## Ban.BL

mene to ne cudi. ALi neka puknu od muke.


----------



## vrooom

evo uradih jedan PG banner, sta mislite?


----------



## CrazySerb

Pazi "kosarkasa":lol:


----------



## Ban.BL

vrooom said:


> evo uradih jedan PG banner, sta mislite?


super!!


----------



## geronimo_rs

vrooom said:


> evo uradih jedan PG banner, sta mislite?


Meni se sviđa. Možda bi prelazi mogli biti bolje urađeni. 8,5/10 objektivno, 10/10 subjektivno.


----------



## Rade Nagraisalović

vrooom said:


> evo uradih jedan PG banner, sta mislite?


Jos malo detalja dodaj. Ali i ovako je dobar.:cheers:


----------



## Ban.BL

8 objektivno 5 subjektivno  sala


----------



## Murci

Rade Nagraisalović;33947328 said:


> Mislim strasno koliko nas mrze, nije to slucaj sa ostalim gradovima u FBiH, koliko je za Sarajevo. hno:


Evropski Jerusalem .:lol:

jadni oni


----------



## Murci

moze mi neko dati link gdje se ocjenjuju baneri ?


----------



## vrooom

Murci said:


> moze mi neko dati link gdje se ocjenjuju baneri ?


isto pitanje sam i ja na prethodnoj strani postavio... klikni na baner i glasaj


----------



## sale_kg

vrooom said:


> evo uradih jedan PG banner, sta mislite?


Pa imte za PG onaj sto vam je Johny kgc uradio... Onaj je mocan dosta...


----------



## rosulje

Murci said:


> Evropski Jerusalem .:lol:
> 
> jadni oni


nisam baš nešto forum tipovo mi je prvi forum.stvarno nisam očekivao takvu mržnju,katastrofa.oni su otrovani mržnjom prema nama.


----------



## rosulje

vrooom said:


> evo uradih jedan PG banner, sta mislite?


odličan banner.


----------



## vrooom

sale_kg said:


> Pa imte za PG onaj sto vam je Johny kgc uradio... Onaj je mocan dosta...


mislis na ovaj??? meni se ovaj Dzonijev takodje svidja...









by Johnny_KG









by me 

ja ovaj danas uradih posto sam vidio gore BL na banneru. inace se nikad ne bih sjetio 

koji vam se vise svidja?? ajde da jedan posaljemo ( zapravo ja ne znam kako to dalje ide ) ... bio je BG, Kragujevac je bio, sad i Banja Luka, aj da i Podgorica bude :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## CrazySerb

Bice, bice...pitanje je samo vremena i strpljenja


----------



## geronimo_rs

Meni su i jedan i drugi dobri, ali i jednom i drugom fali nešto da bi dio baš dobar.


----------



## Sawovsky

Pa moskovski most naravno


----------



## nixy

Bas ima praznina nepotrebnih dosta... Mada moze da se skarabudzi nesto...


----------



## vrooom

malo sam osvijetlio lijevi dio, nasao sam jednu dobru sliku Moskovskog mosta i Milenijuma pa ako neko oce neka proba da uklopi u ovu ili nesto drugo 










Milenijum i Rus :lol::lol::cheers:










by Oneya


----------



## geronimo_rs

Javio se Janko po pitanju trebinjskog banera. Kaže da mu opet pošaljem PP za mjesec-dva, budući da je nedavno bio srpski baner (misleći na banjalučki). Dakle, šaljem mu opet za 2 mjeseca. Usput, pohvalio je baner.


----------



## rosulje

jančilo je legenda:cheers:


----------



## vrooom

sinula mi ideja...kazete da ima praznina...a ko bi ih bolje popunio nego dr.Miomir Mugosa...:lol::lol:


----------



## Ban.BL

raja iz ćoška;33959826 said:


> Javio se Janko po pitanju trebinjskog banera. Kaže da mu opet pošaljem PP za mjesec-dva, budući da je nedavno bio srpski baner (misleći na banjalučki). Dakle, šaljem mu opet za 2 mjeseca. Usput, pohvalio je baner.


mislim da nakon one halabuke zapitace se kad ce staviti baner s balkana.


----------



## Rade Nagraisalović

raja iz ćoška;33959826 said:


> Javio se Janko po pitanju trebinjskog banera. Kaže da mu opet pošaljem PP za mjesec-dva, budući da je nedavno bio srpski baner (misleći na banjalučki). Dakle, šaljem mu opet za 2 mjeseca. Usput, pohvalio je baner.


I sjeti se dogovora kad budes slao.


----------



## Sawovsky

Kako do jaja baneri za sledecu nedelju(pojavljivace se obrnutim redom!)


----------



## Ban.BL

mocno!


----------



## Al3k5aNd4R

vroom na ovaj tvoj banner su sve slike od preko morace.. daj nesto i sa ove druge strane...


----------



## Bojan9

^^

Npr. Stari? :lol:

Vroom, ovaj je zakon! :lol::lol:









Edit: Nisam bio cijeli dan na forumu, i to baš na ovaj dan!  Je li neko slikao, da vidim kako se baner uklopio u forum? Inače, 5ica :cheers:


----------



## Gambi




----------



## Goyazny

Boda Tajson said:


> da mi posaljemo ovo pa kud puklo da puklo...
> 
> NS 2020


Ovo bi voleo da vidim uzivo. 
Greota da Novi Sad nema ovakve zgrade. Koliko su digli kvadrata u zadnjih nekoliko godina, mogli su se organizovati da naprave 5-6 visokih zgrada po u proseku 30 st.
na osnovu od 25 x 30 m to je 700 x 30 = 21 000 m2 po zgradi . Pa 6 zgrada = 120-130.000 m2
A digli su krsa u kolicini od 500.000 m2 -1.000.000 m2. 
I nista....


----------



## Rade Nagraisalović

Koji vi baner vidite gore? Kod mene je Santiago de la Caballeros, taj je već bio ako ne griješim. Gore bi trebao da stoji onaj sa Isusom, tj. Wonders of the World (2/4).


----------



## podvodni

meni je wonders of the world 2.... isus, kip slobode....


----------



## Novosadian

Bravo, Goyazny, pravo u srz!


----------



## vrooom

par predloga za PG baner:



























:cheers::cheers:

Fontana na Trgu










Milenijum



















Hotel Podgorica


----------



## CrazySerb

Fontana i obe od Milenijumakay:


----------



## vrooom

CrazySerb said:


> Fontana i obe od Milenijumakay:


i meni se fontana jako svidja . inace, sve su sa tek otvorenog sajta Turisticke Organizacije Podgorice www.podgorica.travel


----------



## gagapg

eto ja sam na pg forumu iskomentarisao, ali
mi se više sviđaju ostale od Milenijuma, zato 
što se na ovim dvijema fotkama ne vidi cijeli most,
to bi bio jedini razlog zbog kojeg ne bi "glasao" za ove dvije fotke

auu kako sam samo fontanu preskočio
super je!


----------



## Ban.BL

po meni defintivno *Fontana na Trgu*
na drugom mjestu Hotel Podgorica
te dve odskacu i razlicite su od dosade vidjenih bannera, a most je vec vidjen na 100 miliona nacina, samo su nijanse u pitanju u izgledu mosta.


----------



## Johnny_kgc

Slika sa fontanom je zakon!
Slika Milenijuma ispod je odlicna, ali ne vidi se ceo most...


----------



## Johnny_kgc

Saljite


----------



## vrooom

Johnny_kgc said:


> Saljite



bas je simpatican ovaj baner, razlikuje se od najcesce postavljanih dosadnih skyline slika...ja bih ga rado poslao, ali ne znam kako :dunno:


----------



## CrazySerb

Poslato


----------



## vrooom

CrazySerb said:


> Poslato


CrazySerb, hvala ti puuuuuuno kay:!!! nadam se da cemo ga u sto skorije vrijeme vidjeti gore, i da ce dobiti dobre ocjene! :cheers::cheers1:


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

ono je onaj quadrille? maturski ples na trgu?


----------



## vrooom

jos jedna slika...


----------



## Al3XaNd4R

jako mi se svidja ovaj sat podgorice.. napokon da i podgorica dobije neki lijepi sajt


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Wuxa said:


> Ajmo neki baner da im posaljemo, odavno nismo imali?


Eh kada bi nam bar dozvolili ovi iz aerofokusa,ali nista od toga....





Ja kada sam ove "panele" od preko dva metara video u Beoizlogu,umalo nisam pao na dupe,posebno ovaj prvi....


----------



## Wuxa

^^ A sto nece da nam dozvole? Zato sto smo Srbi ili....? :?


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Wuxa said:


> ^^ A sto nece da nam dozvole? Zato sto smo Srbi ili....? :?


Neeeeee,hahahahah...:lol:
Ne da nam ne dozvole ovi iz administracije SSC-a,vec vlasnici autorskih prava na ove fotke....
Firma aerofokus,pa nemoj mi reci Wuxa da ih (dzambo panorame)u Beoizlogu nisi video?
Ovako umanjeni u vidu fotkice bili bi idealni za SSC baner,ali ne lezi vraze....:lol:


----------



## Wuxa

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> Neeeeee,hahahahah...:lol:
> Ne da nam ne dozvole ovi iz administracije SSC-a,vec vlasnici autorskih prava na ove fotke....
> Firma aerofokus,pa nemoj mi reci Wuxa da ih (dzambo panorame)u Beoizlogu nisi video?
> Ovako umanjeni u vidu fotkice bili bi idealni za SSC baner,ali ne lezi vraze....:lol:


Pa jbt nemam ja 30 god. pa da znam sta je aerofokus idt. :nuts:

Pa kako daju ti autori da stavljas ovde slike a nedaju da ceo dan bude na naslovnoj strani SSC-a? Ja bi bio ponosan. 
Inace jel neko autor sa foruma ili.....? :cheers:


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Wuxa said:


> Pa jbt nemam ja 30 god. pa da znam sta je aerofokus idt. :nuts:
> 
> Pa kako daju ti autori da stavljas ovde slike a nedaju da ceo dan bude na naslovnoj strani SSC-a? Ja bi bio ponosan.
> Inace jel neko autor sa foruma ili.....? :cheers:


A ja imam 30 godina,a?Hhahaha...Nebitno...
Ajd' da ne zacetujemo,reci cu samo da je za sve odgovor ne...

PS Mada ko nam brani da ukrademo....ki,ki,ki,ki.... :crazy2:


----------



## Wuxa

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> A ja imam 30 godina,a?Hhahaha...Nebitno...
> Ajd' da ne zacetujemo,reci cu samo da je za sve odgovor ne...
> 
> PS Mada ko nam brani da ukrademo....ki,ki,ki,ki.... :crazy2:


Pa stvarno, kao da ce neko videti. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Pa predpostavljam da imas preko 25 kad imas takve izraze


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

E sad je stvarno prevrsilo...
Ako cak i Beirut u Libanu ima ovakav skyline,onda neka se svi ovi iz gradske uprave BG-a kolektivno obese...
A i mi sa njima...

PS Podsecam da je doneta "privremena" obustava gradnje zgrada visih od CAK (i jos jednom cak) 8 spratova...:bash:


----------



## Wuxa

^^ Posalji im 1. ili 2. sliku Beograda da stave za baner, ima ceo svet da se odusevi!


----------



## nixy

Ako se ja nisam odusevio ne verujem da ce i svet... Probajte, mada po meni mogu mnogo bolje panorame Beograda da se nadju.


----------



## sale_kg

nixy said:


> Ako se ja nisam odusevio ne verujem da ce i svet... Probajte, mada po meni mogu mnogo bolje panorame Beograda da se nadju.


+1


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

nixy said:


> Ako se ja nisam odusevio ne verujem da ce i svet... Probajte, mada po meni mogu mnogo bolje panorame Beograda da se nadju.


Pa nadji...


----------



## sale_kg

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> Pa nadji...


Sto on da trazi? :lol: A i bile su na forumu nekoliko puta...


----------



## nixy

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> Pa nadji...


Sto bih ja trazio?


----------



## Wuxa

nixy said:


> Sto bih ja trazio?


Pa zato sto kazes da te ove vrhunske panorame neodusevljavaju, pa ti nadji bolje ako imas


----------



## nixy

Wuxa said:


> Pa zato sto kazes da te ove vrhunske panorame neodusevljavaju, pa ti nadji bolje ako imas


Hoces da kazes da ako kazem da mi slike nisu nista specijalno, duznost je da pronadjem bolje...? Zanimljivo...

P.S. Negacija u tvojoj recenici se pise odvojeno... Ako vec zelis da studiras, bar to bi trebalo da znas.


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

Vi ste humor zivi... :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Borisnifk

Panorame su odlicne, ali nikako ne bi bile dobre za baner.


----------



## nixy

Borisnifk said:


> Panorame su odlicne, ali nikako ne bi bile dobre za baner.


Bas tako.


----------



## Wuxa

nixy said:


> Hoces da kazes da ako kazem da mi slike nisu nista specijalno, duznost je da pronadjem bolje...? Zanimljivo...
> 
> P.S. Negacija u tvojoj recenici se pise odvojeno... Ako vec zelis da studiras, bar to bi trebalo da znas.


Nadao sam se da ce smajli da ti kaze da nisam tako mislio, al ajde...


----------



## sale_kg

nixy said:


> P.S. Negacija u tvojoj recenici se pise odvojeno... Ako vec zelis da studiras, bar to bi trebalo da znas.


:rofl:


----------



## geronimo_rs

A jeste vi neki narod čudan........


----------



## Johnny_kgc

Wow! :applause:


----------



## Banja Luka.RS.

Kakav je ovo baner? (Mislim danasnji)


----------



## Johnny_kgc

^^Nemci se uvek zajebavaju sa banerom. Uvek je neki graficki rad i/ili neka fora...


----------



## Boda Tajson

Sjajni su, kad se samo setim pre neku godinu, potpuno beo baner i napisano _watch?v=HKh2CI6T_c0_


----------



## Johnny_kgc

^^ 





:?
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## nixy

Могли би поново да прођемо са банером...?

Ево мојих предлога...


----------



## Johnny_kgc

Mislim da vise ne moze da se salju predlozi za banner...



> submit a banner
> 
> We no longer accept banner suggestions, so please don't bother sending them up.


----------



## nixy

^^ Хммм... Да пробамо да протумачимо то другачије...


----------



## Johnny_kgc

We accept banner suggestions, so please DO bother sending them up?


----------



## Wuxa

Danas Beograd u ,,guess the city,,


----------



## geronimo_rs

hajde neka neko drugi pokuša poslati ovaj baner, mene je Janko iskulirao.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

Pitaj Singija


----------



## geronimo_rs

pitaj ga ti.


----------



## Bad_Hafen

prvi sam rekao


----------



## aerofokus

V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> Neeeeee,hahahahah...:lol:
> Ne da nam ne dozvole ovi iz administracije SSC-a,vec vlasnici autorskih prava na ove fotke....
> Firma aerofokus,pa nemoj mi reci Wuxa da ih (dzambo panorame)u Beoizlogu nisi video?
> Ovako umanjeni u vidu fotkice bili bi idealni za SSC baner,ali ne lezi vraze....:lol:


moje su fotke...a za sta treba? ili sam zakasnio ? kay:


----------



## Wuxa

^^ Nisi :master:
Treba na za banner, slika na pocetku stranice, to je kao neka prezentacija grada na forumu....


----------



## V_E_J_Z_I_K

aerofokus said:


> moje su fotke...a za sta treba? ili sam zakasnio ? kay:


WoW,ja ovo tek sad vidim,pa ne mogu da verujem da se javio autor onih neverovatnih fotki.

Kada sam ih video u Beoizlogu u onoj velicini umalo nisam pao na teme.Bolje fotke BG-a u zivotu nisam video.

Cak planiram da prilikom nekog od sledecih odlaska u Bg,kad ne budem bio u guzvi uzmem jedan od tih panoa,vec cu se nekako snaci sta cu s njim.

Sto se tice teme,trebala nam je neka od tih slicica za baner gore,ali sad kad je to za sad proslo ne bi bilo lose da se neka od tih slicica postavi na temu o Beogradu u nekoj pristojnoj rezoluciji,a da opet ne bude moguce iskoristiti je za krsenje autorskih prava (stampanje,publikovanje,reprodukovanje i slicno)
Vec cisto u promotivne svrhe...

Najlepsi pozdrav....

PS Kada bi forumasi koji nisu iz BG-a ili nisu bili u prilici da ih vide,znali kako ova fotka izgleda u pano rezoluciji u oko dva metara duzine isto bi reagovali kao ja...


----------



## geronimo_rs

ево једног бањалучког:


----------



## Bad_Hafen

^^kao selo, bez uvrede


----------



## Banja Luka.RS.

:?


----------



## geronimo_rs

Ево још два.


----------



## aerofokus

Hvala na komplimetnu Vejzik i Wuxa. Ako mislite da bi valjalo, poslao bi fotku u malo vecoj rezoluciji, ali ne nesto preveliko. Nisam doduse siguran kako ce izgledati u ovim manjim rezolucijama. Komponovao sam ih da vise imaju smisla u velikim formatima.
Vejzik, ako budes hteo da kupis poster sa velikim popustom javi mi se, imas moje brojeve na www.aerofokus.net . Meni je mnogo drago kad se nekom dopadnu pa bi ih delio za dzabe ali na zalost ne mogu posto me dosta kosta stampa.

hvala jos jednom 

ziveli :wave:




V_E_J_Z_I_K said:


> WoW,ja ovo tek sad vidim,pa ne mogu da verujem da se javio autor onih neverovatnih fotki.
> 
> Kada sam ih video u Beoizlogu u onoj velicini umalo nisam pao na teme.Bolje fotke BG-a u zivotu nisam video.
> 
> Cak planiram da prilikom nekog od sledecih odlaska u Bg,kad ne budem bio u guzvi uzmem jedan od tih panoa,vec cu se nekako snaci sta cu s njim.
> 
> Sto se tice teme,trebala nam je neka od tih slicica za baner gore,ali sad kad je to za sad proslo ne bi bilo lose da se neka od tih slicica postavi na temu o Beogradu u nekoj pristojnoj rezoluciji,a da opet ne bude moguce iskoristiti je za krsenje autorskih prava (stampanje,publikovanje,reprodukovanje i slicno)
> Vec cisto u promotivne svrhe...
> 
> Najlepsi pozdrav....
> 
> PS Kada bi forumasi koji nisu iz BG-a ili nisu bili u prilici da ih vide,znali kako ova fotka izgleda u pano rezoluciji u oko dva metara duzine isto bi reagovali kao ja...


----------

